# Name of golden rescue in Chicago area?



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Local Rescues Main

This is what i found on akc.org....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

And here is the Illinois page from that list:

Local Rescue Groups

She can also go to petfinder and put in her zip code, a lot of the rescues list their adoptable dogs on petfinder, and it will pull up Goldens available in a larger area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think GRIN adopts out to Illinois, but I'm not sure which cities. JPD knows much more about them than I do.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We also adopt to Illinois.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Northern Illinois - As Good as Gold - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois

St. Louis Missouri - Love A Golden Rescue Home Page
Dirk's Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue: St. Louis, MO


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info. I will pass it along to her. Any golden that came to live with her and her family would be very lucky...I hope she will consider it.


----------

